# Well I'm leaving



## dirtybastard (Jul 8, 2015)

Dirtybastard here,

I've come to the unescapable conclusion that the only thing more stupid than driving Uber is reading and writing about it. Goodbye, good riddance, farewell, what a ****ing drag it all is.

Regards,
D. Bastard


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't let the door hit you on your way out!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That goes in the "Quit" forum...


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

You are right I ask that you spread the word to fellow potential drivers about the raw deal Uber is.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Dirty, I didn't even know you and I'll miss you.

Has anyone told you that you look like the head a$$clown of uber? You really do, pinhead and all.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Don't let the door hit you on your way out!


Yep don't let the doa hit ya in the A$$ bra.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

*Don't let the door hit ya
Where the good Lord split ya*


----------

